# Jones Co. Club seeks members



## 8POINT (Mar 5, 2005)

1050 acres borders Piedmont Nwr food plots,good campsite with electric and water. lunch and supper provided during gun season.$900.00 PM for more info.


----------



## camotoy (Mar 5, 2005)

*8 point*

hey man ,,i  am intersted and have a few guys who might want to follow me ---  i have hunted with several  folks on this board ,, pm me or call me at 478 986 9536 .....or pm me your no# and i will give you a call!!!!


----------



## First Light (Mar 6, 2005)

*First Light*

How many members?


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 6, 2005)

where is this club sounds like my uncle club.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm interested, please provide contact information


----------



## 8POINT (Mar 6, 2005)

*Jones Co.*

First Light we want 18to20 members


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 6, 2005)

is this club run by ed or bud cole?


----------



## 8POINT (Mar 6, 2005)

*jones co club*

yes


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 6, 2005)

*Jones  Co. Club*

Hey Biggabuck, I think me and you should talk to Uncle Ed, and just go ahead and get back in.One daywe might just wish that we did! 8 Point, ya'll do have some awesome woods down there.


----------



## JaxMan (Mar 7, 2005)

*where is it?*

where is this club located?jones co. GA?any antler restrictions? or is this a "If it's brown it's down club"


----------



## Walkie Takie (Mar 9, 2005)

*Jones co ?????*

Hey, 8pt  have you filled the club yet  ????   thank's  w/t


----------



## TheShadow (Mar 9, 2005)

*W/t*

W/T you should join this club, I bet its better than what you had before right?
TS


----------

